
Ask HN: Any single developers or small teams making a living from desktop apps? - jventura
Hi HN, are you a single developer or a small team  making a living (or earning something) from desktop applications? Care to share something about your story? I&#x27;ve been building web apps for too much time, and would like to have one or two apps (preferably desktop apps), so I&#x27;m looking for inspiration and stories of people doing it..
======
uptown
You also may want to check/ask on Indiehackers.

